

Slumming With Basic Programmers - mdemare
http://prog21.dadgum.com/21.html

======
mdemare
Hat tip to raganwald: [http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/03/drive-and-
determination-...](http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/03/drive-and-
determination-can-most-often.html)

I used to program in AMOS basic in the early nineties. That was a great
experience. Its 2D API and resource management were terrific. Anyway, I was
surprised to hear about this. This kind of programming was completely in my
blind spot.

